# Want to reload 40S&W



## Dragonfire (Jun 17, 2007)

I want to reload so I can get some low recoil 40S&W ammo. Going to get the lee starter kit and the 3 lee dies. 

A couple of questions.
If I only use new brass do I have to get a cutter and deburrer?
Do I need a crimper?

probably going to do 100 or so every 2 weeks.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Dragonfire said:


> I want to reload so I can get some low recoil 40S&W ammo. Going to get the lee starter kit and the 3 lee dies.
> 
> A couple of questions.
> If I only use new brass do I have to get a cutter and deburrer?
> ...


Let me start with a warning: I am new to reloading.

I reload .45 ACP, 9mm, and .380 ACP with a Dillon progressive machine. I use both new brass and reused brass I pick up at the range. So far I have not needed a cutter or deburrer. It is my understanding that pistol ammo does not stretch as much as rifle ammo, as it is shorter and there is less brass to stretch. I suspect that by the time it has become too long, it will have split, anyway.

As far as crimping, you'll need to crimp the cases to prevent the bullets from backing in/out. Depth will affect the ammo's performance. In case you haven't already figured it out, you will need a caliper and a powder scale.

You'll also want some reloading manuals.

Others may have different opinions.

Good luck, and have fun! :smt1099

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The only thing I can add to what WM said is don't reload them under recommended grains. If the book says Low 4.0grs and high 5.2grs don't start loading them at 2.8grs trying to save a buck. Load them out to the 4.0grs min. Good luck.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Baldy said:


> The only thing I can add to what WM said is don't reload them under recommended grains. If the book says Low 4.0grs and high 5.2grs don't start loading them at 2.8grs trying to save a buck. Load them out to the 4.0grs min. Good luck.


 Plus 1 with Baldy. The "low" end of recommended loads usually gives you a pretty soft shooting round. Good Luck!


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

Dragonfire said:


> I want to reload so I can get some low recoil 40S&W ammo. Going to get the lee starter kit and the 3 lee dies.
> 
> A couple of questions.
> If I only use new brass do I have to get a cutter and deburrer?
> ...


It sounds as if you plan to purchase new brass each time you load. You can collect the used brass and reload it. In that case, I recommend trimming the cases from time to time. I trim mine every 3 to 4 uses. It will help with seating the cartridge in the gun since case length determines how far the cartridge will go into the chamber.

Having different case lengths can also be a problem if you decide to crimp. The longer the case, the tighter the crimp will be. The differences in crimp will cause different pressure buildup and potentially effect the bullets trajectory somewhat.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The LEE 3 die set includes a seating/crimping die. Their 4 die set includes a "Factory Crimp" (FC) die. I use both depending on mood. they both produce good ammo. When using the FC die you pre position the bullet with the standard seating/crimping die but adjust the crimp to just remove the flare. You then process with the FC die to finish the crimp. I purchased once fired brass from brass man (http://www.brassmanbrass.com/inventory-002.html ) at less than 1/3 new price. My brass has been through 5 or 6 cycles and still looks and works great. I have not trimmed nor have I detected a need to. I expect my brass will be good for another 5 or 10 cycles after which I'll spring for another $30 per thousand from Brass man.

I have been using Vihtavuori N320 and N340 powder for my M&P9 and M&P40. You can buy cheaper but VV works great and burns clean. $5 bucks extra per 1200 or so rounds is not much to pay for excellent performance.

Have fun

:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You don't need to trim pistol brass or I should say a straight wall case. Use your old brass over many times before you replace it. Good luck.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I use one of those Dillon Square Deal presses for all my reloading needs. I don't trim brass but the press will crimp them some. That square deal press is nice but only loads pistol rounds...I don't shoot a long gun enough anymore since i trashed my back I don't do much hunting.

Reloading under the low side wont do you much good and can cause your gun to not cycle correctly. Having to pull a bunch of rounds because they wont work right is.....Well...Pulling just sucks so I try to stay away from that whenever possible.:anim_lol: If you stay in the middle of the road as to load data you will many times find that not so muzzle flip and maybe even save a little on powder. I like to load my practice rounds to act the same as what I'm going to carry just because I want the gun to react the same all the time...no unwanted flinches from knowing it is going to be more stout with carry ammo.

As to brass..Check out your local range. I have got TONS of 9mm, 40 brass. The 45ACP is a little harder to come by because it's expensive and more people seem to want to keep it for reloading themselves.:smt1099


----------

